# Re-Tagging



## epicdtom (May 7, 2014)

Hello all. 

I'm looking to have my shirts re-tagged with my company logo in it, but we're screen printing the shirts ourselves. I found some places that do re-tagging, but only if they're printing your shirts. 

Do you know of any places that offer a service like this; where they will order the shirts for you wholesale, re-tag them and then ship them to you?

Many Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Find a stay at home mom in your area......

B uy a sewing machine and learn to sew......

Buy from Zorrel, Delta, Alstyle who will all re-label for you....


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Buy from Zorrel, Delta, Alstyle who will all re-label for you....


This is what I suggest. You can't beat getting it done before you even get your shirts by professionals that have experience doing it.

TSC Apparel also relabel blanks you buy from them.


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

if i may ask what company is it that creates the tag if you buy their shirt?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The shirt companies that re-label usually use the tags you supply.....I have used Lapel Pins | Challenge Coins | Metal Bottle Openers | Metal Products | Lanyards | Embroidery & Woven | Soft PVC Products | Silicone Products | Promotional Products in the past....


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are already screen printing the shirts yourselves why not add a step and screen print on your label?

That's what I do and there is nothing like putting on a shirt that's smooth on the neck. 

The labeling requirements state that the information must be wash fast and not easily removed. From everything that I've gathered, regulations allow for screen printed neck labels as they do usually last just as long as regular labels (and people can't cut them out)


----------

